# Tuna Trip



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking for one maybe two to fill a charter out of Venice targeting Yellowfin. The trip will be the second Saturday in Aug.(weather permitting) with Relentless charters on a new 36 Yellowfin C.C. cost is $1700 split between four or five fishermen.


----------



## kenbds (Jan 5, 2016)

if it's weekend I'm interested. I'll PM you my number


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*venice*

need one more


----------

